# Crane Operators doing rollouts?



## CableDawg (Nov 9, 2018)

Hi guys- forgive my ignorance. But honestly, I dont know ANYONE in the trade except the dude who told me to sign up...

My question is:

When Linemen get rolled out after storms, does that include equipment operators too? In other words- do crane operators make Storm Checks?

How does a crane operators work schedule compare to a lineman's?

And are there sites like Where2Bro for equipment operators?

Thank you.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I'd imagine each utility is different and of course it would depend on what kind of equipment you operate and what damage needs to be mitigated.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I have no idea as equipment operators were in the operators union.
I think I get that the guy operating the crane or bucket truck for the utility might be an electrician.
Please tell us more about your particular job. I am very interested.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

I think it depends on who owns the crane, 

After a storm you bring in a crew (linemen) who come with the tools to do the job (bucket trucks). With a crane you tend to rent the crane and the operator just happens to be included.


----------



## CableDawg (Nov 9, 2018)

John Valdes said:


> I have no idea as equipment operators were in the operators union.
> I think I get that the guy operating the crane or bucket truck for the utility might be an electrician.
> Please tell us more about your particular job. I am very interested.


I have no job, LOL.

I have never been called out- I was on the list 2 months and finaly dropped off the role while working on getting my CDL and NCCCO Crane licence.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

CableDawg said:


> I have no job, LOL.
> 
> I have never been called out- I was on the list 2 months and finaly dropped off the role while working on getting my CDL and NCCCO Crane licence.


Join Heavy Equipment Forum, good group of guys, they have a good crane and truck sub forum.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I've been on many different type of job sites and other than a complete base maintenance contract I've never worked for or with an EC that had crane operators as employees.

As for large electrical outages (storm damage) the crane guys always seem to work for large construction or just crane companies, not utilities.

Can I ask why you'd leave being a crane operator in the first place?


----------

